

Over-55s pick passwords twice as secure as teenagers' - stfu
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21871-over55s-pick-passwords-twice-as-secure-as-teenagers.html

======
namidark
I foresee a future article: "70 Million Yahoo Passwords Leaked"

